

Federal fugitive freed because evidence takes too much space (2TB) - webmonkeyuk
http://blog.backblaze.com/2012/08/20/federal-fugitive-freed-due-because-evidence-takes-too-much-space/

======
jellicle
Though this seems like a good trolling type of post for Hacker News
(government incompetence about technology = guaranteed upvotes), reality is
that Panama will not extradite him so there is no reasonable possibility of
ever convicting him in the United States. Prosecutors ask for cases to be
dropped all the time and there is pro forma language for the reasoning, that
it is a burden on the government (rather than a reason like, "because we found
out the guy is innocent"). The DEA will probably do exactly what you might
think they would do, which is to copy the data onto a couple of drives and
file them away in a filing cabinet somewhere, in case they should ever be
useful. The DEA's data-handling facilities need to be large enough to handle
all active cases (and no larger), and there is no evidence that they are not.
Perhaps this one case represents 5% of their data storage, all other cases
combined represent 45%, and the other 50% is empty.

Move along, nothing to get upset about here.

